# CT (Shelton, near New Haven)-Rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Shelton CT (near New Haven)
*Contact: [email protected]*

Sample picture:









Details from Cindy:
I have a situation I am working on where a woman has about 50 pet rats in her home and is completely overwhelmed and seeking help. I use the word hoarder only in terms of the number she has but, fortunately, they all seem to be pretty healthy and well cared for. The living situation is surprisingly clean. She has lots of Dumbos and Rexs and a few that are a mix between the two. Lots of young ones and some adults. She has done her best to at least separate the males from the females. She does take them to the vet when needed. We have taken 10 out already (6 boys, 4 girls) and they are in good shape. No obvious parasites and not too bad socially (some better than others). I think 2 of the females we took may be pregnant as she didn't separate them in time so unforunately the number needing help might increase.

If anyone can help, please email me back at [email protected] The rats are located in Shelton, CT and we can help arrange transport if anyone can help by even taking a couple.

Many thanks. 

Cindy

posted for Cindy by Raquel
*Contact: [email protected]*


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Awww I definitely wouldve adopted 1 or 2 but I'm too far 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! Anyone may spread the word to their ratty contacts in the area, Facebook, etc., please. Thank you!


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

I'm looking for a YOUNG male rex... Im in CT. Do you have anything?? I've been looking for a while now...


----------



## ilovemyrats01 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Cindy. I can take 2 or 3 im in long island ny. Please let me know. Thanks

RattBurglarr)


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have room for two females; however I am in Indianapolis. If transport can be arranged, let me know!


----------



## Sashay (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm in Ohio, and definitely would like to help! I'm tight on traveling arrangements though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gayle (Oct 20, 2013)

I am definitely interested, if there are any males left. I am in the same area of CT that you are, and I have a car and can easily come pick them up. I've emailed the [email protected] address but haven't heard back yet. Do send me a message if there are two boys I could adopt!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

AttackRat said:


> I'm looking for a YOUNG male rex... Im in CT. Do you have anything?? I've been looking for a while now...


Hi,
I posted for Cindy and have no further information.
Please contact Cindy (below).

You might also check my board from time to time: 
http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/boards/

Thank you,
Raquel
*Contact: [email protected]*


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

ilovemyrats01 said:


> Hi Cindy. I can take 2 or 3 im in long island ny. Please let me know. Thanks
> 
> RattBurglarr)


Hi,
Please contact Cindy. Her email is the contact in my post. I have not further information. I posted for Cindy of the shelter.
Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Gayle said:


> I am definitely interested, if there are any males left. I am in the same area of CT that you are, and I have a car and can easily come pick them up. I've emailed the [email protected] address but haven't heard back yet. Do send me a message if there are two boys I could adopt!


Hi,
I am in New York City and I posted for Cindy of the shelter in CT. If she does not reply, then she may not have rats. You might email her again or check my board from time to time (It represents a number of states.):
http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/boards/
Thank you,
Raquel


----------

